# Discrepancies between csup and freebsd-update



## kotora (Jul 24, 2009)

I've installed a 7.2-RELEASE (amd64) from the downloadable disk1.
Last night (24.07.2009), I've csup-ed my /usr/src to RELENG_7_2. Not much later I ran freebsd-update fetch (set to update the src tree as well) and was surprised to see that it had a few files to update under /usr/src, namely:


```
/usr/src/lib/libc/stdlib/malloc.c
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/dev/bce/if_bce.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/fxp/if_fxp.c
/usr/src/sys/kern/sys_pipe.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet6/in6.c
```

So why do I get this difference? csup should sync to the latest files shouldn't it?
I used cvsup.FreeBSD.org. I tried again today as well and it is exactly the same. Nothing updated by csup, but freebsd-update wants to update those 6 files.


----------



## kotora (Jul 25, 2009)

Comparing the 2 versions of the newvers.sh file I can see that the one pulled in by freebsd-update is older.


```
diff newvers.sh_csup newvers.sh_fu 
31c31
< # $FreeBSD: src/sys/conf/newvers.sh,v 1.72.2.11.2.6 2009/06/24 05:28:09 cperciva Exp $
---
> # $FreeBSD: src/sys/conf/newvers.sh,v 1.72.2.11.2.4 2009/05/01 02:18:54 kensmith Exp $
```

It is the same for if_fxp.c. Only the version line has changed and freebsd-update pulls the older one.

So both files (haven't checked the rest, but it probably is the same) have only one difference, that being the version line.

In this case there is no harm, but in other cases something like this might cause trouble especially if someone is using both freebsd-update and csup.


----------



## kotora (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, seems my questions have no immediate answer.

Let me ask something simpler then, serves me the same in the end:
Is using freebsd-update to do binary updates for the host system and the normal build-from-sources method for the jails running under it acceptable or is it asking for trouble?


----------



## Lowell (Jul 28, 2009)

It *should* work fine.

The discrepancy you are seeing makes me think that you are not pulling updates from the same branch.  The differences between the two versions of newvers.sh should be more extensive than just the file version; in particular, the value of BRANCH should be updated to "RELEASE-p2".

It sounds like freebsd-update(8) is what's getting things wrong, not csup(1).


----------



## kotora (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the answer Lowell.
I'll just stick to csup(1) for /usr/src as I've been doing up until now.

I hope that the small out-of-sync screwup of freebsd-update(8) is only for the sources.

Off-topic: Woo nice BB codes


----------

